# First Beveren Litter!!! :D



## Heartlandrabbitry (Apr 1, 2011)

My blue Beveren doe kindled to six kits on 3/24/11! She gave me five blacks and a chocolate! I will most likely be keeping the chocolate kit, hoping someday that variety will be accepted!  Super excited for this litter!


----------



## Heavenly Springs Farm (Apr 1, 2011)

They are so cute.


----------



## rabbitlady4433 (Apr 1, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## dewey (Apr 1, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## kasey08 (Apr 1, 2011)

AWWW I love it!


----------



## flemish lops (Apr 1, 2011)

there sooooooooo cute ( I want one)


----------



## Heartlandrabbitry (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks all!! I'm really excited about this litter


----------



## smalltimer (Apr 2, 2011)

nice


----------



## Tracey (Apr 2, 2011)

Oh my! they are TOO sweet


----------



## Heartlandrabbitry (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks!!  
Here are some new pictures of the kits that I took today! I didn't take pictures of all of them because they are so jumpy and I didn't want to risk them jumping off the table!


----------



## Weedchick (Apr 5, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## flemish lops (Apr 5, 2011)

There so adorable


----------

